# New Transfer Express Demo Video Shows How To Use Free Online Designer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

If you are just getting started in the decorated apparel industry or you have never designed a transfer online, Transfer Express has a new demo video that walks you through the process of using its Easy View online designer.

Easy View is available for free to any Transfer Express customer, and it allows a decorator to avoid hiring a freelance artist or purchasing a software graphics program that can take a while to learn. 

The demo outlines the steps of choosing a layout, clip art, lettering, and colors. Then it shows creating a proof to send your customer for approval before ordering. This video is just one of dozens available on the website that make it easy to learn how to create original artwork. Be sure to visit the video library for a wide range of other topics you may be in need of. 

Check out the free video at Play Video | Transfer Express .

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at Heat Applied Custom Screen Printed - Digital Transfers | Transfer Express.


----------

